# Problème scanf() Xcode 4.5



## m_enfin (26 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Voici mon problème je programme sous Xcode en C. Et il se trouve que depuis que j'ai fait la mise à jour de Xcode 4.5 quand j'utilise la fonction scanf() lors de la saisie clavier le pseudo-terminal ne m'affiche uniquement la première valeur. 
Je m'explique si je tape 24 il m'affichera uniquement 2. Si je fait un printf de la valeur il m'affichera 24. Par contre pour les conditions ou boucles il  prendra en compte seulement le 2. Si quelqu'un à une solution elle serait la bien venu. 
Merci d'avance


----------



## ntx (26 Septembre 2012)

Si tu veux saisir des données au clavier dans un terminal, utilise celui de Mac OSX et pas celui de Xcode.


----------



## m_enfin (27 Septembre 2012)

Non car si j'utilise celui de mac à chaque voit que je veut compiler il faut que je crée un exécutable a.out avant chaque compilation et il faut que je lance l'exécutable et je perd un temps fou. 
Normal le pseudo terminal de Xcode fonctionne très bien. Et permet de compiler à la volet. 
Merci pour votre réponse tous de même.


----------



## ntx (27 Septembre 2012)

m_enfin a dit:


> Normal le pseudo terminal de Xcode fonctionne très bien.


Ce n'est pas ce que laisse penser certains posts précédents à propos des dernières versions de Xcode. 

Quant à devoir faire un "pomme + tag" entre la compilation et l'exécution de ton programme, bonjour le temps perdu


----------



## Nyx0uf (28 Septembre 2012)

ntx a raison, tu ferais mieux de passer par le Terminal.


----------



## m_enfin (29 Septembre 2012)

Je voulais dire normalement et non normal ... Désolé. 
Vous connaissez une autre façon pour compiler avec le terminal sans faire : 
gcc nom_fichier.c
./a.out 
?
Si oui je suis preneur ... Mais je doute qu'il y ai plus rapide que le " pomme + R" de Xcode qui permet quand même la compilation à la volet ...


----------



## ntx (29 Septembre 2012)

On ne t'a pas dit que tu devais absolument compiler dans le terminal, mais de lancer ton application dans le terminal ... 

Ensuite travailler avec le terminal, c'est la flèche du haut deux fois pour avoir la commande de compil et à nouveaux deux fois pour avoir la commande pour lancer ton appli.


----------



## m_enfin (30 Septembre 2012)

D'accord mais c'est pas cela qui m'intéresse ... Merci tous de même de m'avoir proposé cette alternative. Si jamais je trouve une "vrai" solution à mon problème j'en ferrai signe sur le forum. Sinon j'attendrai une mise à jour de Xcode ce n'est pas bien grave.


----------



## ntx (30 Septembre 2012)

A condition que ce soit un bug et pas un changement définitif de comportement


----------



## m_enfin (30 Septembre 2012)

Ne plus voir ce que l'on écrit serait une drôle de modification. Mais peut être ils ont fait ça pour que les gens travail leurs mémoires et soit obligés de se souvenir ce qu'ils écrivent ...:rateau:


----------



## ntx (30 Septembre 2012)

La fenêtre présente dans Xcode est une console de debug, donc destinée uniquement à afficher des sorties pour le debug,  et pas un terminal ou "pseudo" terminal comme tu l'appelles. Donc rien ne dit qu'Apple souhaite qu'on puisse y faire de la saisie.


----------



## m_enfin (1 Octobre 2012)

A tu déjà programmé en C dans Xcode ? Car J'ai toujours fait comme ça et ça à toujours marché ... Et la ça marche à moitié car le premier nombre s'affiche ... Donc c'est un bug et non quelques chose de voulu par Apple.


----------



## ntx (1 Octobre 2012)

m_enfin a dit:


> A tu déjà programmé en C dans Xcode ?


Oui et peut être avant tpoi, mais ça fait un bout de temps que je n'utilises plus scanf. 


> Car J'ai toujours fait comme ça et ça à toujours marché ... Et la ça marche à moitié car le premier nombre s'affiche ... Donc c'est un bug et non quelques chose de voulu par Apple.


A priori ce comportement a été constaté sur les dernières versions de Xcode, donc on ne peut pas se prononcer pour savoir si c'est un bug ou le retrait d'une fonctionnalité qui n'a que peu de raison d'être.

J'ai essayé de rentrer des commandes de debug pour voir si elles passent, et il ne semble pas y avoir de problème. Donc la console remplit bien son rôle pour le debug.


----------



## m_enfin (2 Octobre 2012)

Merci pour toutes tes réponses. Je vais me débrouiller avec ça pour l'instant. On verra bien à la prochaine mise à jour


----------



## ntx (6 Octobre 2012)

La mise à jour 4.5.1 est arrivée et elle corrige de problèmes dans la console. Peut-être est-ce le tien ?


----------



## m_enfin (6 Octobre 2012)

Oui la correction de mon bug était présente dans la mise à jour 4.5.1 c'est bon ça remarche correctement.


----------

